# Zero rep?



## ceestyle (Jun 24, 2008)

So the new system is such that some users can give rep of zero value? I have a few reps that gave me nothing.

and 30 other users is a lot before being able to rep them again! some people consistently give good advice. they get penalized by that for sure.


----------



## abudsmoker (Jun 24, 2008)

if you look in the stickies there is a section that shows you how rep is calculated


----------



## Seamaiden (Jun 24, 2008)

Maybe it depends on where the rep was added, yeah? For instance, reps added to you for a post in Toke n Talk probably shouldn't really add anything to your points. 

Just a thought.

(coughcough) It's getting God damned smoky. (Cali fires)


----------



## bonz (Jun 26, 2008)

this no points is happening to me also and all my threads or posts are in the same correct sections. noobie , cabinets, plant problems ...... ect. the last one was this morning, i had 40 yesterday, buddy gave me one this morning and it`s still 40. and there are others. not a big deal just thought you should know about it.


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 26, 2008)

yeah, i understand more rep = more rep, but it seems there should be a minimum of 1 point. it's not like i'm going to go create a user name to give myself one rep point.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 30, 2008)

I will be looking into reputation system this week. I agree it needs to be reworked.


----------



## blackcoupe01 (Jun 30, 2008)

Crazy, Ive been noticing the same thing but didnt think too much of it since I wasnt sure how it calculated. I have noticed some get 0 points then rep from say a mod is lots of points.

Thanks abudsmoker for the stickie info!


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 30, 2008)

blackcoupe01 said:


> Crazy, Ive been noticing the same thing but didnt think too much of it since I wasnt sure how it calculated. I have noticed some get 0 points then rep from say a mod is lots of points.
> 
> Thanks abudsmoker for the stickie info!


you were worth two, i think.


----------



## brendon420 (Jun 30, 2008)

why is are "rep point" so sought after? does it make you cooler on this site or something?


----------



## MrFishy (Jun 30, 2008)

brendon420 said:


> why is are "rep point" so sought after? does it make you cooler on this site or something?


Seems to me points are used to decide how much faith to put into someone you don't knows advice/recommendation. It's always nice to think ones time spent doling out free advice is worthwhile and with rep points, it's like an acknowledgment that JoeDoe knows that what he's telling you to do will/should work.


----------



## blackcoupe01 (Jun 30, 2008)

MrFishy said:


> Seems to me points are used to decide how much faith to put into someone you don't knows advice/recommendation. It's always nice to think ones time spent doling out free advice is worthwhile and with rep points, it's like an acknowledgment that JoeDoe knows that what he's telling you to do will/should work.


 
Eactly! When Im looking for info, I take advice more seriously when it comes from someone with a lot of rep. Advice from people with little rep is appreciated but I still have to do more research before I go with noob advice. 

Also, I think the rep point system is essential to those here helping others, the thought of a few rep points makes you go the extra mile by posting usefull links, pics, etc. The best advice seems to be in the details and I believe the rep system is a great incentive for that more in depth advice.


Mr.Fishy...........only two points? Damn that kinda sucks, I thought it would be more than that by now, like 5 at least. Oh well i guess its the thought that counts.


----------



## MrFishy (Jun 30, 2008)

"Mr.Fishy...........only two points? Damn that kinda sucks, I thought it would be more than that by now, like 5 at least. Oh well i guess its the thought that counts" BC01

I'm not sure what you mean? Homepage says 134? Guess you're talking about the + marks?
In my case, I've been messin' w/growin' since the late 60's and when I stumbled onto RIU, it was just nice to be somewhere where I knew most of the answers, cuz' I think deep down, we all like to be helpful and appreciated.


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 9, 2008)

more zero reps for me ...


----------



## blackout (Jul 10, 2008)

rollitup said:


> I will be looking into reputation system this week. I agree it needs to be reworked.


 i dont even know how to do it ,or even know if i have bad or good rep ,dont really care ,but i am not the best on the old computer ,it is enough i just write on the fucking thing.


----------



## Seamaiden (Jul 10, 2008)

blackout said:


> i dont even know how to do it ,or even know if i have bad or good rep ,dont really care ,but i am not the best on the old computer ,it is enough i just write on the fucking thing.


And barely at that, eh?

Above everyone's post there is a block of "stuff" on each side of the dialog box (where their post is). Upper left, in the bar, you'll see a set of balance scales. Click that.


----------



## Dabu (Jul 10, 2008)

Where can I view a breakdown of my rep points? And where is the sticky about how reputation works? 

All I see is like three different bars with weird acronyms and values that I don't understand. Which bar is most important? :-!


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 10, 2008)

Dabu said:


> Where can I view a breakdown of my rep points? And where is the sticky about how reputation works?
> 
> All I see is like three different bars with weird acronyms and values that I don't understand. Which bar is most important? :-!


Here is the rep info, but I still don't really get it. As far as I know none of it is really important, expect possibly rep.

https://www.rollitup.org/support/82082-experience-system.html

https://www.rollitup.org/support/29103-rep-system-information.html


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 10, 2008)

ok i'm dumb you need 10 posts and 100 rep to give a rep worth something.


----------



## Seamaiden (Jul 10, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> ok i'm dumb you need 10 posts and 100 rep to give a rep worth something.


Not dumb, just ignorant. 




































just ribbin' ya.


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 10, 2008)

fair enough. 100 rep is a lot !


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 10, 2008)

What's up Cee.


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 10, 2008)

chillin. oh wait, not chillin ... cooking. here in my office. no AC. second floor. sticking to desk. ick. 

for the love of god asians eat so fucking loud it makes me sick. half of my officemates are currently korean and this particular cultural difference is making me want to vomit. aaaaaaaahhhhhhhh !!!!


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 10, 2008)

how many points did my REP+ give you ??


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 10, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> how many points did my REP+ give you ??


check yer rep, bud.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 10, 2008)

Four, thank you,sir.


----------



## 40acres (Jul 10, 2008)

I was going to rep you guys to see how much mine was, but i still cant.


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 10, 2008)

Too Much Love !!!


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 10, 2008)

man, I don't know if it's my connection or RIU, but quick reply is a fucking lie!!

oh shit, i just dropped a bomb in my office. i'm out of here while i can still plausibly deny responsibility !!


----------



## blackout (Jul 10, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> And barely at that, eh?
> 
> Above everyone's post there is a block of "stuff" on each side of the dialog box (where their post is). Upper left, in the bar, you'll see a set of balance scales. Click that.


 just tried it thanks man ,i think i am an asshole as i only had 67 ,


----------



## Seamaiden (Jul 10, 2008)

blackout said:


> just tried it thanks man ,i think i am an asshole as i only had 67 ,


Nah, come on, just means that people don't always think about it. JUST because someone has big rep points does not mean they know their shit when it comes to the whole purpose of this site.  Just means people thought about it and tagged 'em. I think it's become much more popular of late, but I'm somewhat new to the place (beginning of the year).


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 10, 2008)

blackout said:


> just tried it thanks man ,i think i am an asshole as i only had 67 ,


that's not bad at all for being a short-timer.


----------



## Seamaiden (Jul 11, 2008)

Blackout's not a short-timer, s/he joined up in December of '06.


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 11, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> Blackout's not a short-timer, s/he joined up in December of '06.


my bad. short poster then.


----------



## blackcoupe01 (Jul 11, 2008)

Has this thread turned into the "you scratch my back Ill scratch yours" thread? LOL


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 11, 2008)

no, no more REP LOVE threads, I'm afraid.


----------



## blackcoupe01 (Jul 11, 2008)

Well ceestyle, Id say your rep is looking pretty good for a dirty white boy!


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 11, 2008)

haha .. dirt has it's privileges, I suppose.


----------



## Seamaiden (Jul 12, 2008)

blackcoupe01 said:


> Well ceestyle, Id say your rep is looking pretty good for a dirty white boy!


Yeah, but mouse over his rep and all it says is that ceestyle is "just really nice". How's THAT for a dump?


----------



## blackcoupe01 (Jul 12, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> Yeah, but mouse over his rep and all it says is that ceestyle is "just really nice". How's THAT for a dump?


WTF? I didnt know about mousing over rep, apparently I have a good auro about. Learn something every day, thanks Seamaiden


----------



## Seamaiden (Jul 12, 2008)

blackcoupe01 said:


> WTF? I didnt know about mousing over rep, apparently I have a good auro about. Learn something every day, thanks Seamaiden


 I've had to be told about at least half the features of this site. I'm learning that the old mouseover trick can be helpful. What would be fun is if we could decide what our rep says, ya know?


----------



## blackcoupe01 (Jul 12, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> I've had to be told about at least half the features of this site. I'm learning that the old mouseover trick can be helpful. What would be fun is if we could decide what our rep says, ya know?


Same here, Ill be mousing over everything for the next few days Im sure. And it would be much better if we could insert our own little saying over the rep. Who they hell comes up with these things?


----------



## Seamaiden (Jul 12, 2008)

That's a question for Mr. Rollitup himself. Had to be he.


----------



## ta2drvn (Aug 2, 2008)

OK so how do you get to see how many points you get per rep given/recieved and is there a 'my reputation' link that gives info like the 'my Rollitup' link? 

I see that there is a part at the bottom of the 'my rollitup' that lists your recent reps but how do you see all of the rest of them? and what about seeing the person it came from I see a few with names and some without a name... if I want someone to know I sent them the rep do I have to have type my name in the comment section?


----------



## Seamaiden (Aug 2, 2008)

You have to leave your name, unless that person has Elite status (a paid membership), as those people can see who left the rep points. Your other questions are similar to mine.


----------



## Hotwired (Aug 4, 2008)

blackcoupe01 said:


> Crazy, Ive been noticing the same thing but didnt think too much of it since I wasnt sure how it calculated. I have noticed some get 0 points then rep from say a mod is lots of points.
> 
> Thanks abudsmoker for the stickie info!


Ya some admin or mod hit me hard. I have minus points. I'm trying to reach -100


----------



## Seamaiden (Aug 4, 2008)

I didn't know that could happen.. Have you moused over your reps to see what it says?


----------



## ceestyle (Aug 4, 2008)

Hotwired said:


> Ya some admin or mod hit me hard. I have minus points. I'm trying to reach -100


time for a new account


----------



## Hotwired (Aug 4, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> I didn't know that could happen.. Have you moused over your reps to see what it says?


Just some useless comments.

The last minus I just got was for posting in this thread. The comment was "suck my balls" for more negative rep. Gotta love this place


----------



## smokablunt16 (Aug 14, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> I didn't know that could happen.. Have you moused over your reps to see what it says?


 
It says 'can only hope to improve'...lol hes been an HUGE ass in a lot of his posts which is probally why...


----------

